# Gentech ripfast 300



## Jrocc (Jul 27, 2017)

Just got some in and was wondering if it's any good???from a new source


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Why would you buy it before you know if it's any good?

Research. Source. Buy.


----------



## Mully (Jul 1, 2016)

They've not got a very good reputation tbh


----------



## pbaddict (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi guys - Just joined, don't worry I'm not a Gentech rep haha this just happens to be the first thing I saw and had to comment on.

I'm a regular user of gentech oils and can personally say I think their Tren ace is the best in the business, Super prop is also well dosed and consistently good. The RIPFAST 300 can be Very hit and miss - generally the masteron and test feel well dosed in it but the Tren, sometimes it seems the full 100mg/ml and others feels about 40mg. The oils also very thick. Personally I buy the two separate and the dose is wayyy stronger - I always lose strength when running the ripfast longer than a week as opposed to doing it separately.

The Orals, tried them in the early days and the Oxy's were complete bunk and gave chronic heartburn, and I've seen many others say the Dbol isn't up to much either. Hope all this helps


----------



## Jrocc (Jul 27, 2017)

@UK2USA I did r research and looked around and see many many Labs that sell it and I know this fakes going around 2 but this source that I have is actually a good one that I've been dealing with for a while and plus for the price I can't beat it but he'll I give it a shot.


----------



## Jrocc (Jul 27, 2017)

@Mully I know I heard the mixed reviews and seen some fakes out there but this source that I got it from is very reliable but if it's not good I just go on with another lab.


----------



## Jrocc (Jul 27, 2017)

@pbaddict thanks bro I appreciate your help and yeah it's the first time I've heard of them and yeah that's what I was worrying about the underdosage of the product. But like u said hit or miss sometimes. And the product your talking about separately from the .my source doesn't have them but yeah next time I would definitely get it separately. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

personally blends are always more of a risk, as the UGL is always going to be tempted to load with the less expensive product, and it also becomes a bit more technical to make sure dosage is correct. you would always be better off buying the separates and then injecting the relevant dose of each compound, which of course can be done in the same pin.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Mayzini said:


> personally blends are always more of a risk, as the UGL is always going to be tempted to load with the less expensive product, and it also becomes a bit more technical to make sure dosage is correct. you would always be better off buying the separates and then injecting the relevant dose of each compound, which of course can be done in the same pin.


 THIS.


----------

